# TRADE MARK LIGHNING-YES-BUT....



## cookie (Mar 10, 2007)

an aussie   TRADE MARK LIGHTNING NO. 1- in a sharp green.......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2007)

*I still have to get used to this forum...*

How do I start a new post? Do I open any post and put a new one in the question box? Because I don't see any where on the forum page that says (new post) or start a post. I feel stupid  sometimes but I just don't see it, there should be a place to open a new topic, I hope IM not looking right at it haha Rick


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice John! Is that a new acquisition? 

 This lady around the corner has a bunch of jars. Some are nice color. Different names, like Smalley, and another which was a subdivision of Smalley. I wish I had written them down. But the next time you are in town we will go over and I will introduce you to her. 

 Thanks for the bottle, by the way. It is in the row with the rest of the locals.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

Alriught John I will bite, what is the "But"?

 Is it the wrong top...??

 Jo-el
 Superman's father


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 10, 2007)

to start a new topic just go into a category and it is just like the post reply button in the same place but just inside the category not in a thread[] 

 dont feel stupid there is a learning curb dont worry its not two long youll figure it out


----------



## cookie (Mar 10, 2007)

Joel- I was just trying to draw some attention to the post----I got this jar a couple of years ago- there are some super jars like the DINGO and UNICORN and a few others but the prices on the really rare Ausssie jars are up there, just like the rare US jars. One thing I like about the Austalian jars is that the glass is heavy and thick and the colors are a different shade than the US jars......John


----------



## epgorge (Mar 11, 2007)

John,

 I would love to see a picture of your fruit jars collection, in its entirety.

 Joel


----------



## bobclay (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi John,

 Picked this clear pint up some time ago. Not in the Redbook as far as I can tell, and definitely Aussie and not a Putnam American Lightning.

 Any ideas?






 Bob


----------



## cookie (Mar 13, 2007)

Bob- Could it be RB 1507? Looks like a really nice jar...John


----------



## bobclay (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi John,

 Nope, not a 1507. This has a Lightning beaded neck seal instead of the old style Lightning seal. Definitely has that Aussie feel to it though, real thick glass. If anyone's interested in it, let me know.

 Bob


----------



## cookie (Mar 14, 2007)

LIGHTNING FRUIT JAR..


----------



## epgorge (Mar 14, 2007)

Can I assume the jar, a thicker glass, was manufactured in Australia?

 Were they a Putnam sub-division?

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 14, 2007)

My only two lightening's one 
 wire bail: Trade mark reg April 25, 82 embossed in top.
 6 1/4 top of the wire, Putnam 955 base, (a bit narrower than the other)

 The other:
 Wire bail, Nothing on top, 5 1/2 in tall, Putnam 12 base 

 Both aqua 

 I will send out a picture but I afraid of time out so I will send this first.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 14, 2007)

.


----------



## cookie (Mar 14, 2007)

Joel- Lightning Fruit Jar- is an aussie jar-I'm going to be in Poultney area Thurs., 10:30ish---are you going to be around ? John


----------



## epgorge (Mar 14, 2007)

Ayup, I will make sure I stay up for you.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 14, 2007)

[*]Putnam................Lyndeborough Glass Company, South Lyndeboro, New Hampshire (1866-1886), on the base of "Trademark Lightning" fruit jars. HOWEVER, this mark was also used on similar "Lightning-style closure" jars made later by a number of other glass companies. The mark is also seen on amber beer bottles, reported to me as machine-made. In that case, the maker is *not *certain......perhaps Kearns-Gorsuch Bottle Company of Zanesville, OH. Note: There are also reproduction "Lightning" style jars with "PUTNAM 227" on the base. These were probably made in Asia and likely date from sometime in the 1960s-1980s period.
 [*]Putnam Glass Works, Zanesville, O. ...................Putnam [Flint] Glass Works, Zanesville, Ohio (c.1852-c.1871). Marking is arranged in a circle, and appears on the base of a wax sealer fruit jar. This factory went through many business name/owner changes and the exact period when these jars were made is uncertain. 

 All lightenig jars are aussie? I am a little confused here.

 Joel


----------



## cookie (Mar 14, 2007)

Joel -Sorry for the confusion on the Lightning jars-Henry Putnam developed the 1st lightning jars in Bennington in early 1880's. The Australian jars I've posted are their version of the jars....hope  this helps. The FOHBC site has a lot of great info . on jars and other old bottles....John


----------

